# Here We Go..........



## Claybustrr (Jul 15, 2009)

Just purchased our first TT...... OUTBACK 29RLS slightly used....!!!!! Are going to take our maiden voyage this weekend...... Looks like a great site,,,, very informative,,,, Thanks in advance for all the help!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new (to you) Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Claybustrr said:


> Just purchased our first TT...... OUTBACK 29RLS slightly used....!!!!! Are going to take our maiden voyage this weekend...... Looks like a great site,,,, very informative,,,, Thanks in advance for all the help!!!!!!


WELCOME!!! Great TT!!


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Claybustrr said:


> Just purchased our first TT...... OUTBACK 29RLS slightly used....!!!!! Are going to take our maiden voyage this weekend...... Looks like a great site,,,, very informative,,,, Thanks in advance for all the help!!!!!!


We bought the same trailer about 4 months ago. It was a great upgrade from our Aljo fiver. We're off to Emma Wood State Beach early next week for a few days of peace, tranquility and crashing waves at our doorstep.

Enjoy the trailer!


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome, I hope you have good luck and alot of enjoyment!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I LOVE the floorplan (but I'm a bit bias since I have one too!)









Happy Camping!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

CONGRATS!! We've had our "Abi-one" for over a year, and have been in her FULLTIME since the 7th of May and are still loving her!! House reno's will be done soon, and we'll have to move back into the house, but I'm in no hurry!!
I didn't know so many of us had the 29rls I was the only one for a long while, glad to have some company!!
So where are you from, kids, pets, etc. etc. ??????


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome on your new trailers and to the site...........to both of you


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats on purchasing your Outback!

Kos


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

NICE OUTBACK! Congrats and many happy years with it!









Michele


----------

